# is it possible to modifly a normal car's generator to be a brushless motor?



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm, to change a cars alternator to a motor. Remove brushes, short the slip rings together giving you a wound rotor, then bypass the 3phase rectifier and hit it with 3phase power, it'll be a motor, but not worth mutch. As far a hybrid set up, good luck with the controls to make the changes from motor start to charge. I know they do it on gas powered golf carts, but that's dc. You could possibly use a 3 phase motor to start, then use is as an induction alternator. Any other ideas?


----------



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to said from AC generator to brushless motor..............


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you talking Generator(older models, DC motor applications) or Alternator (AC motor applications) ? 

In theory, an Alternator would make an okay AC motor, but you'd need to find a decent AC Controller-wiser heads than mine will have to help you with that. An old generator makes a neat little DC motor(shunt wound), and chances are you can leave Ebay roughly $20-35 poorer with a decent 24-36V Bike controller or a 48V Scooter Controller.

I mounted a 1972 VW 12V Generator and a 24V Controller on an old 1977 Huffy single-speed bicycle last month-went far, far too fast at 19.5V(roughly 0.9HP) and a 4-1 gearing (8-1 next time for sure). Sadly, the motor rests in its box until I can afford my own battery pack(Dad lent me enough for the test but his power tools needed them back  ). I'm rural-nothing in easy commute-so i'm not assigning top priority to it or anything...

Here's a few links that may help:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ebike-alternator-motor-diy-30531.html

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/choice-motor-ac-dc-brushed-brushlessi-22710.html

http://visforvoltage.org/ (check the Custom Builds section)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/mounting-twin-pancakesi-10799.html
(take note of the twin Radiator Motor friction drive)

Best of luck-and if you figure out a cheap and easy way to control an AC-based Alternator, let me know. Alternators are much easier to find...


----------



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

order99 said:


> In theory, an Alternator would make an okay AC motor, but you'd need to find a decent AC Controller-wiser heads than mine will have to help you with that.


yes, that's what I want~

anything should be modiflied?


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Uh, sorry, but, didn't I explain how to modify an alternator into a brushless ac motor? Also, I don't think you can expect much power out of it. At least not enough to make a hybrid, maybe a go-cart or something!


----------



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

few2many said:


> Uh, sorry, but, didn't I explain how to modify an alternator into a brushless ac motor? Also, I don't think you can expect much power out of it. At least not enough to make a hybrid, maybe a go-cart or something!


 I only need 10kW - 10 ps


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

youll be lucky to get a few kw from a car alternator.


----------

